# The different sauces....



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 10, 2005)

Crusing, Get Paul Kirks book Championship BBQ Sauces. Make some of your own and see which ones you like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't know of a tutorial so to speak, but like Nick said and try Barbecue! Bible ~ Sauces Rubs and Marinades by Steven Raichlen too...Both books are good.  And then, you can try these :wwnn:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 10, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I don't know of a tutorial so to speak, but like Nick said and try Barbecue! Bible ~ Sauces Rubs and Marinades by Steven Raichlen too...Both books are good.  And then, you can try these :wwnn:



You have some good looking sauces there Bill! =P~


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Nick.  Actually, John Mason from TVWB got these off the net and reformated them so that there's 1 or 2 per page.     There's more here for those interested..

http://www.wbhays.com/BBQ/Recipies/Recipes.htm


----------



## Uncle Al (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,

Here's a site that might be of interest if your looking for a real variety of sauces from around the country:

http://www.bbqsauceofthemonth.com/cart2/home.php

Al


----------



## zilla (Sep 11, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I don't know of a tutorial so to speak, but like Nick said and try Barbecue! Bible ~ Sauces Rubs and Marinades by Steven Raichlen too...Both books are good.  And then, you can try these :wwnn:



The Joker don't Joke when he posts some recipies!  :!: 

 Thanks Man,  Zilla


----------



## Finney (Sep 12, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just remember to thank John if you use any.  Nice guy to share his collection.  :!:


----------



## zilla (Sep 12, 2005)

10-4 Finney, right is right, I will indeed thank Mr. Mason for sharing his fine collection with the BBQ community. :!: 

Zilla


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2005)

Here is another one.

http://www.recipegoldmine.com/grillsauce/grillsauce.html


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't forget that Alabama White Sauce.


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Don't forget that Alabama White Sauce.


It was in all those from John Mason. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh, I love his "jars." :!:


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Oh, I love his "jars." :!:


Yeah, those "John" jars are great.  #-o


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what's your "john" point??


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

It was John Mason 'Noodlehead'.#-o _and I mean that in the nicest, non-attacking a board member way_ :!:   The obvious ref was "Mason".  Which I'm sure is what Wood was shooting for.  I just chose to take it the in other direction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

I know it's about "John" "Mason" ~ I posted about it!  But you keep bringing "John" up and I was just wondering why?? And if you read back a ways, they're not even "John" 's recipes ~ "John" got them off the net and reformatted them... #-o


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

I know the whole story of the recipes.  I had them before you did.  I might have even sent them to you, I don't remember.  All this was way back in the first days of the _other_ BBQ-4-U board.
John sent them to me and I was distributing them (with his permission) to people until you said that you would host them.

Anyway... Woody said he liked his jars.  I just said I like those 'John' jars.  It was stupid... now I wish I wouldn't have. #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 14, 2005)

Joker: You mean like all the ones from The BBQ Porch that are posted on TVWB site?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I know the whole story of the recipes.


 =D>  =D>


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love his secret society!


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... those "Johns" are a secretive bunch.  Neat hand shake though.  :!: 




 #-o


----------

